# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  وبلاگ برنامه نویسی اینترفیس در پایتون

## tux-world

سلام
این وبلاگ آموزشی رو تازه راه اندازی کردم . منتظر انتقادات و پیشنهاداتتون هستم  :لبخند:  :خجالت:

----------

